# ABC Detailing - Ferrari La Ferrari, Lamborghini Aventador & Audi RS6 Avant



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, it seems we haven't posted in quite some time.. So I thought I'd share two videos out of our video series with you!

The first of which was a day spent at a London dealership to improve the drastic paintwork on a Ferrari LaFerrari and Lamborghini Aventador, within the same day. Not ideal but the results were pretty special! 






The second video was a recent new car protection detail; on this Audi RS6 Avant with the £6k optional Matte Daytona Grey paintwork. Again, this was a day spent near London applying Swissvax Opaque.






Take a look on our YouTube channel below for the rest of our videos!

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQqtypwnQrHDHn-4TuaZCxQ

Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

nice work - loving the colour of that RS6 beautiful car :argie:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning - first Matt coated car I've seen that I really like!

Same video twice though?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

SBM said:


> Stunning - first Matt coated car I've seen that I really like!
> 
> Same video twice though?


My bad, fixed now! :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice dude.

But the La'f seemed to have a lot of wheel weights on it???


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Was tripple used on the lambourghini as well?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

That grey is something else! very nice!


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Great work! Great vids too


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

ABC Detailing said:


> My bad, fixed now! :thumb:


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning La Ferrari - still adore the wing mirror arms on these> a magical feat of design and engineering. look like they'd snap at 50 mph let alone 200+mph!

The lambo is my fave - stunning in black and a great correction :thumb::argie:


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Stunning job on all three, can't believe how bad the Aventador was though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

SBM said:


> Stunning La Ferrari - still adore the wing mirror arms on these> a magical feat of design and engineering. look like they'd snap at 50 mph let alone 200+mph!
> 
> The lambo is my fave - stunning in black and a great correction :thumb::argie:


They were just as scary to work with so close to Senna's race car as well!


----------

